# Honda pricing



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm fixen to buy back my 2008 Honda Rincon I traded in on my Polaris was wondering if anyone could help me out on a fair price to settle at it has 600 miles on it and is factory stock. The Certificate of Origin is missing and dealer has told me that I didn't give it to them at time of trade...so they are not able to resale it to any one other than the original owner. Thanks


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

how much did they give you on it . when you traded it in . are you getting rid of the popo


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

No I'm keeping the PoPo I like it...
I recieved $4500.00 credit on trade but they did $900.00 motor repair on the Rincon acording to them (it was smoking) so if I must buy it back I'm not gonna give them $5400.00 for it. 
So now I'm trying to find book value wife said she spoke to them and was told we would work togather and try meet in the middle


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

well since you're the only person in the world they can sell it to, i'd prolly start at, oh, say, bout ten dollas, and work from there.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^yea i would definitely try to get a good deal because there stuck with it until you buy sou you in a good position


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes this is true i'd like to know were it's sets at value wise 
This is a really nice bike with hardly any scratches color is white and like I said low mikes


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I think you can check atv values on kelley blue book.com


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep KBB.com look down on the bottom right of there home page. Should see it there.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks I'll see what I find there do I have to pay to get any info there


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

nope


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I personall would give them no more than 5k and thats it . if they are gonna try to make you pay 5400 id tell em to shove it up the a$$ , and if they did 900 worth of motor work then you must have blown up the motor or something . because dealers for one get parts for much less i used to work at one and even at that mark up it must have been pretty screwed up . for exa. if you as a consumer buy a part for say 500 plus your tax what they dont tell you is they meaning most have anywhere from a 75% to 100% mark up on everything . Know the reason you got 25% difference is thats coming from a honda dealership , Polaris , and Arctic cat . the dealer only pays 25% of that 500 so you do the math and you get the point on that i hope


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh I know have seen the mark up before friend use to work at Yamaha 
I checked they have two amounts what u can expect to pay which was $5900.00
Want you might get on trade was $4100 this number sounds better to me that's for sure


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

heck yeah man . atleast consumers arnt stupid


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would tell them I would give them 3600 for it since the motor has been went into. Ohh, 900 bucks of motor work, what did they do bore and stroke that puppy to a 599.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

LoL spoke with them today faxed me a copy of parts yes bore,cam,bearings,piston,chain, list is very long oh yeah front fenders & air box. $5445.66 price they gave me


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would tell em to keep it at that price.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

tell em u want the ol fenders n air box back.. then have them knock that price off


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Wish I had or could find the document and they would keep it but anyways it was a great bike besides my wife's bday was the 7th so this will be her's


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

could u file for a lost title?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Already tried that called Honda said they only issue one Certificate of Origin and it can not be copied it's stamped at assembly plant and given to dealer when in Tennessee upon arrival at dealership. In kentucky there would be no issue here lender keeps form until full payoff is made and then documents are kept at courthouse because when you buy in Ky and live in Ky you pay taxes on bike whe
you purchase out of state you decide if you want to pay taxes and dealer gives you the Certificate of Origin then it's your call if you report to the state you live in the purchase then pay them taxes


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

thats messed up. i know i sold my ol honda do a guy. that had lost the title n since i was the only owner before him. honda issueded me a lost title thing. it took 3 months. but its worth it.. but il might b different


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes I can file for a lost certificate and seel it here in Ky to anyone 
But they being a dealership and located in Tenn. they can't sell it without the original


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is a pic of it


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

umm i gotta swallow my tounge that a beautiful white rincon . did you buy her back or not .


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Were in the middle of harvest season now shelling corn 7 till 11 or later haveto wait till end of haverst probally they aren't open on the 8th day of the week..lol


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Dang man . that blows hope they dont sell it to someone else . hope you get it back at a decent price .


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well he doesn't have to rush because thats the whole problem they can sell it to any one but him


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess the dealer could part the bike out to try and recoup some of their money. But if they can only sell it to you, I'd tell them you're ready to give them 2K cash and you'll take it off their hands.


----------



## Lances21 (Jan 3, 2010)

5k thats it


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

850popo what ever happened with this?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Nothing they have never called me back i offered them $4500 what they gave me on trade still waiting on a return call from them..................


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a 680 just like that man that thing rode like a dream


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

NO doubt hands down the best trail bike ive ever sat on 
If the bike hadnt started smoking and knocking in the lower motor id still have it to this day there is nothing wrong with a Rincon they are a great machine for a single they have plenty power imo just no low gear but a Big Red Gear Reduction takes care of that this ive been told


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought my '08 Foreman 4x4 EPS new about 6months ago for just a dab over 5k. I'm sure you could get a closeout '08/'09 Rincon for about 6,500 or less....NEW!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

heres one of my son on my old 680


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice looking Rincon bruteman like those wheels very sharp on that bike 
Your right tacoma 2002 the o9's are selling for around 6500 the 08's under 6000 so 4500 sounded like a fair price that extra 1000 they put into motor work is their problem they shouldnt have repaired the motor knowing they were gonna have to sell it back to me. imo


----------

